# front and rear window trim



## tattoosrock (Jan 11, 2010)

how do I remove it without breaking it? and also how do I remove the front and rear bumpers?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Which year?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

This link is the tool that releases the clip holding the window trim on most GM cars of the 64-74 era. It can usually be found at most automotive stores in the tool section. 
K D Tools KD 2038 Window Moulding Remover


----------



## tattoosrock (Jan 11, 2010)

1970 lemans.I shall find that tool. what about reinstalling it?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

No tool necessary for install. The trim snaps on the clip.

The bumpers are bolted to mounting brackets. It's easiest to remove the brackets with the bumper. Bumper to bracket bolts are usually difficult to access but if you can loosen them a bit it helps the brackets slide off the frame. Obviously, the assembly is heavy so have help. They don't balance worth a darn on a jack, but it can be done that way too.


----------

